# DCDB breeding / kidding



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I am so excited to be able to make one of these! It’s breeding season for my six out of eight does hopefully everyone will get bred over the course of the next 2-3 weeks! I’ll post pics of the ladies and who they will get bred to!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Stone will get……








Junie!








Hazel. I was going to retire Hazel but she just picks up her condition again and again 🙄😂 she will be 8 when she kids


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Sundaze will get…..








Jade








Dazzle! She will be a FF and I can’t wait for these kids 😍








And Firecracker! She will be a FF! These should be some amazing kids 😍


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Tigress will be getting bred to a friends buck. She will be a FF when she kids!








Steve


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

@KY Goat Girl @Lil Boogie @Goatastic43 @Rancho Draco @MellonFriend @Dandy Hill Farm @Boer Mama . Do yall think that looks like good breeding choices?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Changed my mind lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What breed is Steve? Is he an albino boer? 
It will be fun to see what little ones you get. With FFs, it is soooo much fun. Who knows? 🤣😂 I hope they are all healthy wee ones and easy deliveries ! Congrats on you 1st breeding / watch list! 💕


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

All your goats look great!! Can't wait to see their kids next year!! 🤩


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> What breed is Steve? Is he an albino boer?
> It will be fun to see what little ones you get. With FFs, it is soooo much fun. Who knows? 🤣😂 I hope they are all healthy wee ones and easy deliveries ! Congrats on you 1st breeding / watch list! 💕


Fullblood Boer. Me and his owner think he is albino his sire is a red paint and his dam is a chocolate colored traditional both have a 100% pigment Steve is completely light pink absolutely no pigment. Thank you I’m so excited about these future kids 😍


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I don't know much about boers so your pairings look good to me! They all are looking fantastic! I can't wait to see all your new babies! 😃


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Looks fantastic! So exciting! Your going to be busy!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Pairs look great to me!  I can’t wait to see if you get albino babies!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Pairs look great to me!  I can’t wait to see if you get albino babies!


Im going to keep one or all kids out of the cross 😍😍😍


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Can't wait to see those babies hit the ground!


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

Give me baby albinos! So happy for you! Can’t wait!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Thank y’all! 🧡


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

WOW. stunning bucks!! just as stunning does, i can't wait for those cute lil' kiddos!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Dogs_with_horns said:


> WOW. stunning bucks!! just as stunning does, i can't wait for those cute lil' kiddos!!!!


Junie and Dazzle are my 75% Boer 25% Nubian crosses I absolutely LOVE them. Thank you ☺


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Very exciting! I’m excited about sundaze and jade pairing 🤩
And of course, albino kids would be great too 😂


----------



## Rysktal (Jan 11, 2020)

I love the look of boers so much!! Beautiful herd, excited to hear about kidding!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks good to me.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Steve… I love that you have one just named Steve…


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> Steve… I love that you have one just named Steve…


He’s my best friends buck his registered name is Brother Steve 🤣💀🤣 which makes it so much better 😂


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> He’s my best friends buck his registered name is Brother Steve 🤣💀🤣 which makes it so much better 😂


Oh my… yes it does… 😂😂😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s funny. My friend has a handsome little buck and they said his name is Karl. I was like… umm… he deserves better! 🤣


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> Oh my… yes it does… 😂😂😂


I’m planning on keeping all the kids from that cross and I’m definitely gonna give them names similar to that 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> That’s funny. My friend has a handsome little buck and they said his name is Karl. I was like… umm… he deserves better! 🤣


I love it 😂 and yes he does deserve better lol. My wethers name is Walter 😂


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I love it 😂 and yes he does deserve better lol. My wethers name is Walter 😂


Walter is clearly more distinguished than Karl…


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> Walter is clearly more distinguished than Karl…


Much better 😅😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Dazzle got bred today!!! She’ll be due March 15th! 🥳🥳🥳 Sundaze is 100% registered and Dazzle is 75% Boer 25% Nubian but only 50% registered


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s exciting 🤩🍀😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY 😁


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Love your new buck! Congrats on the pairings I think you will be getting some awesome kids and possibility of very colorful kids! I hope you get some from Tigress that look like Steve! He's handsome! I've been seeing some random pure white 'albino' Boer bucks! I wonder if in SA those would have just been considered Savannah? I can't remember how it works with their herdbooks on that part since Steve has colored parents.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Thank you so much! I’m probably most excited about Tigress and Steve’s kids but really I’m jut excited about all of them lol. I wouldn’t think so because even Savanna’s have to have so much pigment in their skin and Steve has none he is pink and his eyes are extremely light colored I think he is true albino.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Thank you so much! I’m probably most excited about Tigress and Steve’s kids but really I’m jut excited about all of them lol. I wouldn’t think so because even Savanna’s have to have so much pigment in their skin and Steve has none he is pink and his eyes are extremely light colored I think he is true albino.


Lol Steve is my favorite… cause Steve


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Just Steve 🤣


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

All my does are so late on their heat cycles usually my does are already bred a week or two ago


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope they come in soon.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Me too 😅. I’ve started threatening them with food so hopefully they will get their wits about them 🤣


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Tigress got bred yesterday so she’ll be due March 23rd! Hazel got bred today she’ll be due March 24th!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That's great news! 🥳 I hope she took!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> That's great news! 🥳 I hope she took!


Me too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY 😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Junie got bred today!!!! Her due date is March 25th!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

So I was going to AI Firecracker but have decided not to do it. She is in heat right now so I bred her to Sundaze. Her due date is March 25th! So now I’ll have six does to kid in March.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome 🤗


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Dazzle didn’t come back into heat!!! 🥳


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Yay, making progress!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY 😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

So I have been slacking on updating this 😂. None of the does have came back into heat so everyone should be bred!!! Here are due dates….

dazzle - March 15th
Tigress - March 23rd
Hazel - March 24th ( my birthday! )
Junie - March 25th
Firecracker - March 25th
Jade - March 28th


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I’ll be pee testing everyone when I get back from my Thanksgiving trip or when they are 40 days bred!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Yay- spring break will be busy for you! 😂
But that should be good timing! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Yup!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I’m so extremely excited…. I need something good to happen rn tbh 😅


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Long time to enjoy the anticipation… 🍀🤩❤


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I wish it wasn’t so far away tho 😝


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s for sure 😅


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

That's gonna be a busy week!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝😉


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I hope you have an amazing kidding season!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Thank you all 😘


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

It’s been forever since I updated this 😅 but so far everyone seems to be bred! Some of them are even getting little baby bumps 😍. About 70 more days until the first due date!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Hazel is way bigger than usual 😳😍 she’ll not even hardly look prego with twins and she’s already this big


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

She’s like “why are you taking a picture of my butt?”


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Hazel always looks super judgmental so that fits her personality perfectly she is literally THE most perfect goat


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Ready for quads? 😜


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I can’t get over how big she is  And _deeeeep_


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Ready for quads? 😜


🥴😳 she has always had triplets and last year she had twins so it’s a good possibility


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she is so adorable! She has the sweetest face! Absolutely love her coloring!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww she is so adorable! She has the sweetest face! Absolutely love her coloring!


Thank you! She’s my only Nubian left but she’s just as big as a Boer! She finally gave me two doe kids last year that weren’t crazy she always has the sweetest boys that have her personality and then her doe kids are always unmanageably crazy no matter how much handling they get lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)




----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Ooh… i like your chart thing! Much fancier than mine 😆


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

It’s a countdown app!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm glad she gave you girls that were manageable last year! Every now and then we get a wild kid, usually ends up being a doe too lol

Love the countdown! I have to say that would drive me crazy I get so impatient the last month lol! But definitely more organized than me! I have an index card on my desk with everyone's due dates written on it.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

My kids are usually friendly but like you said there’s always that one that has to be unfriendly lol. I basically start dying for kids about a month after they are bred 😂. I’m hoping it will keep me more organized and keep track of when everything needs done!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I definitely understand that feeling! That's one reason I think kidding after the holidays help - the holiday keep us distracted. I wanted January kids, but the goats had their own ideas. I know how to use CIDR's now, so they better learn to cooperate in the future, right? lol
I just started a list of things I need to get and start checking. My heat lamps are out in the shed, and need to check to see how many I have and check bulbs in case we need to use any in the heating barrels. They make me so nervous! But have been so great at getting kids warm and dry. As soon as I can talk again (being hoarse is so awful!) I plan to call a vet clinic and have their goat vet come out to do a farm visit so we can get established and replace our Rx meds. That's definitely a big to do and wanted to have that done by Friday. Right now I'm in between a horrible noise and whispering lol.
Sunday our girls are due for their cd/t & selenium e gel and then I know I'll really be impatient! We've tortured some of them by making them let us feel babies move lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh I.like you countdown app chart. Im so organized, its written on a sheet of paper. 🤷‍♀️ Mine dont seem to bingo on the due date. Some early, some late..lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

The app is called countdown if anyone else wants it!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’ve already got it


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I thought I was being techy by using my notes app that came on my phone 😆
I always write on a piece of paper but then end up losing it somewhere…


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

You need the app!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I am only using the app for the “days left”. I only have a few dates to remember so they can just be in my head. I have better long term memory so those dates stick pretty well. Now, ask me what my mom told me 5 mins ago and I can’t tell you


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)




----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Dazzle. I’m thinking 2! She’s already starting a little udder!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Hazel. I’m thinking 3! She has maybe the tiniest bit of a udder going 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Junie. I think 1-2 but leaning towards 2. Definitely had a udder pooch lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Jade I think 3-4! No udder yet


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I forgot to get pics of Tigs and Firecracker 😅


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

You’re goaties look great! So excited to see what Hazel and Jade have


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Cool count down app! Also I love Jades coat pattern 😍


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> Cool count down app! Also I love Jades coat pattern 😍


Thanks! She gets soooo much white fluff in the winter 😍 in the summer she slicks out to just red lol


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Getting closer! I bet Jade has some pretty kids. 😍


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

2021 she had trips all were 12 pounds 😳. Stone was one of those, she had another buckling I had to pull to bottle feed then the doe kid was doa sadly


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Those are some big bellies already! 

I know I've asked this before, but Hazel is a purebred Nubian right? And she's bred to a boer buck?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> Those are some big bellies already!
> 
> I know I've asked this before, but Hazel is a purebred Nubian right? And she's bred to a boer buck?


She’s American Nubian. Yes she is bred to Stone. Hazel is a huge doe ( I need to get a new weight on her ) and easily handles the kids so far hers have averaged 9-12 pounds no matter the buck


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She grows them big!

I’m still most excited about Jade I think 😅


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Me too! I didn’t get her bred last year because my buck wasn’t big enough 🙄


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She’ll be full of surprise this year then! 🤩


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

3 surprise doelings I hope 😝🤩


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ooooo cant wait to see ALL you wee ones! Looking Big!😘


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Thanks! She gets soooo much white fluff in the winter 😍 in the summer she slicks out to just red lol


Red is pretty too 😍. But I’m definitely a fan of the roan look. It’s neat she changes with the seasons


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> Red is pretty too 😍. But I’m definitely a fan of the roan look. It’s neat she changes with the seasons


Yes! Her grandkid ( Walter ) also has the same thing happening with his coat I think it’s cool that it missed her son but popped up in her grandkid


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------

